# Jackall Giron Swimbait



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I caught my first couple of bass on one of my Jackall Giron swimbait recently. They weren't very big. But it was nice to finally find the conditions and water clarity to throw it occasionally.
I swear, one of these days, this swimbait will bring me the biggest bass of my life!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

How does it swim. I was thinking about getting one for a certain place I fish but don't wanna spend $20 and have it not be what I want.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

i relly like the baby giron. I custom painted a few. deadly


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I am glad someone getting fish on them... I have 4 of them not one fish yet ..I dont think they swim right like others if it had 2 or 3 joints i think it would be better ...it may just be me ..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> I caught my first couple of bass on one of my Jackall Giron swimbait recently. They weren't very big. But it was nice to finally find the conditions and water clarity to throw it occasionally.
> I swear, one of these days, this swimbait will bring me the biggest bass of my life!


OH YEAH! The Giron is a great bait. I love it when they kill it on the pause.

The one drawback - I've had a few fish get the rear treble in their gills.


----------

